# One of the funniest stories with a happy ending.



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

View attachment 475139


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

That's heartwarming


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I had seen that too and thought how wonderful to see a heartwarming ending.


----------



## Darling Darla (Sep 20, 2020)

That’s cute. 
I have a Golden Retriever/Aussie and she is a thief. We live in a subdivision on 7 acres. Behind our property is another house. She has to go behind the barn through 2 fences and a pond to reach their house. One day a couple of years ago she brought home a little child’s plastic golf club set. All the clubs fit into a plastic carrier and I don’t know how she was able to carry it back here without losing one club? She was so proud of her find. She also brings home other objects she finds are irresistible! 🙄😂
I always hope she brings me a bag of money! 😂😊


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Darling Darla said:


> That’s cute.
> I have a Golden Retriever/Aussie and she is a thief. We live in a subdivision on 7 acres. Behind our property is another house. She has to go behind the barn through 2 fences and a pond to reach their house. One day a couple of years ago she brought home a little child’s plastic golf club set. All the clubs fit into a plastic carrier and I don’t know how she was able to carry it back here without losing one club? She was so proud of her find. She also brings home other objects she finds are irresistible! 🙄😂
> I always hope she brings me a bag of money! 😂😊


OMG OMG That is sooooo cute and funny! I lost it reading this. We used to have an Australian Shepherd and she was a thief too. She stole socks and wool dryer balls. I hope she brings a bag of money for you too! 😂😊🙏 Do you have pics of her?


----------



## Darling Darla (Sep 20, 2020)

Fenris-wolf said:


> OMG OMG That is sooooo cute and funny! I lost it reading this. We used to have an Australian Shepherd and she was a thief too. She stole socks and wool dryer balls. I hope she brings a bag of money for you too! 😂😊🙏 Do you have pics of her?


Yes, her name is Bindi and she is an amazing dog. 💞


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Darling Darla said:


> Yes, her name is Bindi and she is an amazing dog. 💞


OMG Bindi is soooooo cute ❤ Thank you for sharing.


----------

